# Hello From SoCal!



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Welcome to the forum....Lovie is beautiful!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

What part of socal? I am pretty sure the arena in the last picture is the norco one. am i correct?


----------



## uhlysse (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi Heather!  I think we've met before, right? ;] 

Haha. Aww, Lovie. I'm so glad she's doing good!


----------



## dominoschica (Sep 1, 2009)

Icrazyaboutu said:


> What part of socal? I am pretty sure the arena in the last picture is the norco one. am i correct?



Southern.

I live in Rialto, I will soon be getting my own horse and be keeping him in Rancho Cuchamonga. The picture of Lovie and I receiving the blue ribbon is in Norco, yes. =] Where are you located?? It's great to know there are people close to me on here!


----------



## dominoschica (Sep 1, 2009)

uhlysse said:


> Hi Heather!  I think we've met before, right? ;]
> 
> Haha. Aww, Lovie. I'm so glad she's doing good!



Haha. I think I have met with you a time or two. =] .... or like a million. But yea.



Oh, and just to clarify to every one, Lovie is a friend's horse that I ride and show. She is basically "mine", because I'm the only one that is allowed to ride her. lol


----------

